# Turning supplies?



## woodruffjp (Aug 11, 2012)

Best place locally or online to buy turning supplies such as chucks, skews, chisels, gouges, pen sets, etc...???


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

goatherder said:


> Best place locally or online to buy turning supplies such as chucks, skews, chisels, gouges, pen sets, etc...???


closest to Pearland: Woodcraft on the south Beltway, just south of 59

Randy and Tommy Joe at that store are both turners


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Online....

http://www.pennstateind.com/


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Online....
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/


X2


----------

